# Motivational Poster



## tomahawk6 (16 Jan 2009)

Ran across this and thought it was funny.


----------



## Corey Darling (17 Jan 2009)




----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jan 2009)




----------



## Hammer Sandwich (21 Aug 2010)

Text/sentiment has been shamelessly lifted from another site. 
Photo's mine ( I got scrapbook 3.0 b!tches.....manilest stuff ever!)


----------



## HavokFour (21 Aug 2010)

I for one endorse this necrothread. Here's two more to add to the pool.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (21 Aug 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> I for one endorse this necrothread. Here's two more to add to the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HavokFour (21 Aug 2010)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> No, bro...the danger  is real.......PIC I  is what we should defend against....they float............that's worse than Zombies.....
> 
> We need a Zombie/Floating Army Summit......I crap you not.
> 
> "Apply tinfoil Hat now."



This one is just for you.  ;D






Here have one more.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (21 Aug 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> This one is just for you.  ;D
> 
> Jesus Wept....
> It's getting worse......
> ...


----------

